# crappie jigs weedless



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Here are a few crappie jigs I made to fish in and around heavy brush.

[ 
NightProwler


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

they look butiful,
whot size they are?
i would like to help with the test .

snag


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice looking jigs you got there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work you got some time in them don't you.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice looking jigs. I use something very similar to the first one while targeting crappie with my fly rod

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

